# Ruger P95



## titus2423 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys,I'm looking for opinions about the Ruger P95. First off, I'm looking into getting a handgun for target/recreational shooting. Nothing too serious really, and I know that Ruger has a pretty well known reputation with their firearms. With that said, I shot a Ruger handgun over the Labor Day weekend and it felt pretty comfortable in my hands. I'm not sure what model it was but it looked quite similar to the P95 they have on the Ruger website. What is the general reputation of this firearm? I've done some searching but haven't yet come up with a vast amount of info. In due time, I hope to make it to some dealers and get the feel for different handguns to ultimately help decide what my purchase may be. Thanks guys, any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a P94 a few years back and I liked it except for the grip was a little big for my hands. This is something I usually never have happen to me. I don't have huge hands but they are not small. It had a Hogue grips on it though and those are many times a little bigger than OEM in my dealings with them. The weapon fired great. I never had a problem out of it and the groups were pretty good up to about40 yards. I had not (at the time) had any desire to have a Ruger semi auto bigger than a 22 after watching several friends have fits with P89's. It seemed to me like it was a hit and miss thing much like Smith and Wesson semi autos were back in the 80s-90's so I pretty much stayed clear if them both for a while. I got the P-94 in a trade.

I got to shoot a P95 a while back while out at a public range. I liked the feel though it appeared to be the same old design they had been using for years it did feel different shooting the P95 and it wasn't just a case of poly frame over the alloy ones they used for my P94 It didn't group all that well for me but I can't say it wasn't me with the problem. I was not at my best all day and the first time with a new weapon is always a little shaky.

I'm not going to say yeah go get it or no it's junk. What I will say is for the money It's not a bad deal but if it were me I would save a little longer and look at something with a little more proven over time. The people that like them love them it seems. And I have not heard any real bad news about them. I would be more comfortable going in another direction. But this is your handgun, not mine. Not anyone else's. Whatever direction you choose to go make sue that you are comfortable with it. And that you can trust it without any thought. Because if you can't....It's a paperweight. 

Like I said from what I've seen they seem to be reliable and more accurate than they were some years back (the P Series as a whole). If you do get it please make sure to post a range report. I'd love to see how it does. Not a lot of people here have them and I don't know many people personally that have them either. So any 1st hand info on them would be good to have.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the P89 and have had no problems with it. It has seen thousands of rounds. I can not recall a feeding, ejecting or firing issue, ever. It is a little bulky but it is a very hard worker. Next to my .22 it gets shot the most and cleaned the least and still runs like a champ. You should be able to get a new one for around $450 (please don't quote me on that). I suggest the 9mm due to ammo cost. I don't think you will be sorry for getting one. I am actually looking for a used P95 or a KP944, heck, I would probably buy any P Series for the right deal. They make great range/camp guns.


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought a new stainless steel P95 back in May. Love it! Probably about 500 rounds through it now including some Brown Bear. It fed everything fine.

I shoot well enough with it. The pic below shows 2 - 10 shot groupings at 15 yards. The shot to the left of each group is the first SA shot. I was practicing my DA to SA firing. In the head group the hole in the center of the forehead is actually a double.










In short I'm very happy with the pistol. Excellent value!

My son recently bought a Glock 17. It's a great weapon but I prefer this Ruger. I'm not a huge fan of the Glock trigger and I like the extra weight of the Ruger.


----------



## titus2423 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I've been doin a handful of reading since I created this thread and I've actually had my decision come down to the P95 or the SR9. As I mentioned in the original post, I fired a pistol from the Ruger family over the Labor Day weekend which felt pretty comfortable. When I get ahold of the fella' that brought and I find out what model it was, I'll probably lean more in that direction, pending more research and whatever money permits. Of course, I will have to wait til I actually turn 21 in December but, it helps to do extensive research. Thanks again guys!

*Edit*
Also, can anyone help me better understand single action and double action and their benefits? Thanks!


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive had my P-89 16 years now and its my favorite.A soldier dropped on once 100 feet in the sky(from a chopper),landed on concrete.Only a small scratch,very durable.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*P95*

...grecently bought my second KP95DC...love the stainless and decockers...that and the slightly larger, slightly heavier KP89DC would be the only two 9mm I would buy...both have been available this month at my local for $325 each...don't need the rails and a used Ruger just means it's smoother...this will make 6 decockers...the other 4 are .45s...accurate...reliable...I wouldn't buy a new one...don't like the rails and the decocker design has been dropped...


----------



## Dukemon (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had my P95 for nearly 15 years, and I love it. The only time I've ever had a problems is when I get a little trigger happy. On a couple occasions when I get too jacked up I start to get noodly in the wrist from being too comfortable and complacent, and I've had a few stovepipe ejections because of it. Once I started to remember to regrip it after the 3rd or 4th mag in a series, I've gotten back to trouble free shooting. One thing about the 95 is that you really do have to have a big grip to reach around it, so it's not a petite little thing for the ladies....but it sure feels good in my hands!


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

I have my P90 and I also love it for the large grip on it. I find it alot more comfortable then other guns I have fired. I guess it's because I have mostly shot rifles and shotguns in the past when hunting. The Pseries from what I have experienced are all built like tanks. I also feel the extra weight and heft help with recoil. 

Best of luck when you turn 21 and get your first pistol


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Own a Ruger P95DC*

This was my first handgun. It is a great first gun. It teaches you DA/SA operation, it is reliable, reasonably accurate, manageable recoil, good SA trigger, easy to clean, inexpensive, etc. It is too big to carry, IMHO. But it is the perfect size for a range and plinking and home defense.

Couple of things to know: Must have a good grip on this gun. I recommend a Hogue rubber cover to prevent movement of your grip due to the smooth polymer surfaces. If you plan to use it for home defense, I would want to get one with the light rail for a led light or add tritium sights, or both.

I recommend the model with the decocker...excellent for newbies who are learning safety.

You should be able to get a new one around $350 and a used one in good shape as low as $250.

Good Luck and Train a lot.


----------



## RugerDude (May 20, 2011)

I have a Ruger P95 stainless. A great gun. Very reliable, easy to clean, eats anything I feed it, and built like a tank. If you get one, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Is the P95 the one with all polymer grips?


----------



## Tmlarock (Sep 24, 2012)

The P95 was my first gun and so far I love it, had it for 2 years


----------



## Tmlarock (Sep 24, 2012)

Where can I get the springs for a Ruger P95 clip


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Clip, which clip? Or are you referring to the MAGAZINE?


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine stovepiped like crazy!!! Get a used p89 those are golden !


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

A friend got a new to him P-89 last week and yesterday was the first trip to the range, pistol is 22 years old and in like new condition. He didn't like the grips on the P-95, said they were too wide for him and the P-89 just fit his hand better. I was with him when we looked at both, didn't notice either being uncomfortable to me. I've been shopping for a P-95 for a few months now, and he caught the bug while helping with the search. 

The only 9mm we had shot prior to that were the SR9, two Kel Tec PF9's and a Beretta 92FS. The Beretta convinced both of us we wanted a larger, heavier pistol. Price constraints and reviews led us to Ruger. He purchased it last week at a gun show and it was shipped to his door once the paperwork cleared. 

Anyway, due to the lack of available ammo we only put three magazines through it, he did two and I did one. I had two flyers off paper, the remaining 15 were a 4 inch group at 15 yards, amazing for me with any first time shooting of any handgun. His first time firing a pistol was 3 months ago, he shot about the same 4 inch group on the first magazine and on the second (once he figured out where to aim and got over anticipating recoil) cut that in half. He either had three fliers off paper or put 3 rounds through the 3/4" hole where he had put 6 others, my guess is the second. 

I'm still sold on the P-95. Just as the 89 'just felt better' to him, so to me does the P-95. There is a local pawn shop with 4 of them right now, two new and two used. Their business has dropped a bit with the whole January slump and the total lack of 9mm ammo has stacked up a few, so they are willing to deal right now. 

Another big draw to me is the similarity to the SR-22, my wife's preferred range pistol. You would think the SR-22 and SR-9 would be similar in controls and operation, not so. The 22 and 95 have much more in common. I like the thought that in an emergency situation she would be amped up enough to not limp wrist the 95 and that her range darling is actually a trainer for a larger caliber.

The big surprise was the considerably reduced recoil compared to the lighter guns. It was almost .22ish compared to his Jimenez and my Colt, both in .380. It was lighter than what I remember even compared to the Beretta. The benefits of the larger caliber (and yes, I can hear the sniggers from all the large bore folks, but none of us shoot .40 S&W or .45 AC
P well at all, and have tried several of each) with the control of a longer barrel and heavier frame are a 'what's not to love?' proposition.


----------



## jakoop (Jan 29, 2013)

Just purchased a new ruger P95 and I saw online someone that polished the magazines, and they were shiny. He said it made them slide in easier. Any truth to that? BTW, I am a new handgun owner so I have been enjoying reading all the post and looking forward to furthering my knowledge and experience. Well, if I can find ammo!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have heard and read nothing, but good things about the P95. I don't own one, but would have no problem buying one if money allows.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Titus2423, go for it! You will LOVE the Ruger P95.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

If the P95 fits your hand and the size/weight fits your need, it's hard to beat, especially for the price. My only criticism is that the grip lacks texture and can be slick if your hands are wet. If you have other pistols, the P95 safety may work opposite from other guns. My first pistol was a P95 and it's always been 100% reliable.


----------

